# mediashare tried everything -still won't work



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

Windows media player 2009 / version 12.0.7600.16667
Windows 7 Home Premium
HR22/100
internet - connected
network -connected)

I've been on the DirecTV forum, and they've been very helpful, but I still can't get mediashare to work. Everything is allowed and rendered.

Have disabled firewalls, refreshed connection, rebooted DVR several times.
Still no 'music, photos, etc,' in the menu

I can see DirecTV2PC in the WMP library so I know there's a connection (and can see the files of what is recorded on the DVR but nothing will play in WMP), but when I pull stuff in WMP to play, no other devises are found in the 'play to'.
I'm not that concerned about the Directv2PC, but I would like to push my other media to the TV. I'm definitely not a techie, so I'm at a loss. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

what do you have set under:
Control Panel/ Network and Internet/ Network and sharing settings, then Media streaming and "choose media streaming options"
Clicking on this last brings up a list with DIRECTV Mediashare Renderer.
Is this allowed or blocked?


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

I don't know how that's set up I'll check when I get home. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdb said:


> I don't know how that's set up I'll check when I get home. Thanks for suggestion.


The default on mine was blocked, so allowing was how I got mine to work.


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

DirecTV media share is rendered and allowed. Just don't know where else to check. Thanks for the suggestion Though.
Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdb said:


> DirecTV media share is rendered and allowed. Just don't know where else to check. Thanks for the suggestion Though.
> Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Was it that way when you went into that screen?
Have you setup a folder of media to share?
If both, then maybe rebooting the receiver? :shrug:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You may want to try TVersity as the Media Server. Just install with all defaults including the codec package.


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

The DirecTV was already rendered and allowed. Previously I disabled firewalls and rebooted the DVR, but to no avail. 
I've not tried to set up a folder of media to share, just dragged items to the playlist and clicked the 'play to', but no other devises are found.
I'll check on TVersity.
Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

I had to do one extra thing before mine would work properly. Under Control Panel>Network and Sharing>Choose homegroup and sharing options>Chage Advanced Sharing settings....I had to select 'Enable file sharing for devices that use 40- or 56- bit encryption'. This was after turning on media streaming and allowing all devices. After I made this change, everything started working perfectly.

Maybe check and see if that setting is set. Default on mine was to use 128 bit encryption.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> You may want to try TVersity as the Media Server. Just install with all defaults including the codec package.


Is the "Shuffle" fixed for photos yet on TVersity?


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

I made the change 'Enable file sharing for devices that use 40- or 56- bit encryption', disabled the firewall and rebooted. Still nothing. 

Now the DirecTV2PC and disappeared under the other library in WMP.
I'll give Tversity.
Thanks for all your tips.


----------

